# Mouse babies due any time now. *New Babies*



## woodleighcreek (Mar 12, 2012)

Well, its about time! She is at 22 days and looks like she has swallowed a golf ball.  Now to play the waiting game. I am probably the worst waiter in the world, so this is going to seem like forever.  Anyways, I hope Ditzy Doo gives birth safely.  She is white and was bred to a black mouse, so I am expecting black babies and white ones if the buck carries white.


----------



## boykin2010 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think it is so cool you breed mice.  Can you post a picture of what she looks like pregnant?  How many babies are in each litter?  What do you breed mice for?  Do you sell them or feed them to other animals?


----------



## woodleighcreek (Mar 12, 2012)

boykin2010 said:
			
		

> I think it is so cool you breed mice.  Can you post a picture of what she looks like pregnant?  How many babies are in each litter?  What do you breed mice for?  Do you sell them or feed them to other animals?


Here is a picture of a 2 week pregnant mouse. I cant get a picture of Ditzy Doo because the sound annoys her. 






A mouse normally has 6-8 babies but can have up to 20. I breed mice to study their genetics. I get a discount on them because im a student and I get to sell the colored ones back for a dollar as fancy mice, and the white ones go for 25 cents as feeders.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Mar 14, 2012)

Ditzy Doo gave birth to 8 pinkies!


----------



## beckyburkheart (Mar 14, 2012)

SO CUTE!!!


----------

